# HI. Great prices at Discountminismarket.



## Discountminimarket (Aug 3, 2012)

I have started an ebay store, Discountminismarket. I sell mostly Used Warhammer 40k and Fantasy at great prices and cheap shipping. 

Please take a look. You wont be disappointed. I've sold over 600 items and have 100% feedback and wonderful customers.

Thanks!

Space Marines, Chaos items in Discount Minis Market store on eBay!


----------

